# Old Campy Centaur 10 Speed Cassette



## Milanomike (Feb 12, 2005)

Been searching around, but still not clear, so I came here to get the right info.

I'm running a Centaur groupset from circa 05/06 and need a new cassette. I have a 25 - 12 and would like to keep that, worse case I go to a 27 - 12 if what I have is not available. 

Does it matter if I get a new Ultra Drive cassette, I believe I have Exa-Drive?

I think I can use a Centaur or Veloce cassette, correct?

I cannot use a Chorus cassette on my Centaur freehub, correct?

And, do I need a new locking ring, thinking no, correct?

Thanks for any help

Mike


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If it's from 05/06 then its a current freehub and spline.

There is no such thing as a Centaur freehub, at least for the purpose of this discussion. Campy splining has not changed since 1999.

You may use any 10 or 11 speed Campy cassette you desire.

Centaur was discontinued a couple of years ago although cassettes are still around. They are a step up from Veloce in finish and the use of paired sprockets. Veloce will work fine though.

No you don't need a new lockring for a 12T small cog. If you went to an 11T small cog, there is a specific lockring which comes with the cassette IME.

Exa-drive was 8-speed from the '90's. You don't have that.


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

I started off with a circa 2003 Centaur 12-25 cassette and have run various Centaur and Veloce cassettes since then right up to ones I bought this year. So I don't think you'll have a compatibility problem.

Veloce and Centaur seem to shift identically. As bikerjulio says there are differences in construction but the actual teeth & ramps I think are the same.

I did not get on well with the new style 12-27 Centaur cassette (released in 2013 or similar with the "new shape" teeth on the smallest cogs). I just couldn't get it to shift properly. But to be honest I didn't spend that many weeks troubleshooting.

I've used "current model" 12-25, 13-26 and 13-29 cassettes, usually Veloce, they all shift pretty much equally well and last ages and ages.

All the ones I have ever bought come with a lockring (even though sometimes the shop says lockring not included). YMMV???


----------



## Milanomike (Feb 12, 2005)

bikerjulio & cheapskate,

Thanks for info, thinking i'll go with the Veloce, at my age not worried about weight, just need it to shift right.

on a separate note, my ergo levers seem to work well, leave them be or is it time to replace those springs that wear?

Thanks.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Replace the springs and carrier when you feel a deterioration in shift quality.

Buy the earlier metal carrier. It provides a more solid shift than the later plastic one. Carrier and springs should be replaced together. Buy now before they disappear!

Bikeman Campagnolo Ergo Right Hand Index Spring Carrier 1998-2006 Accepts 2004-2006 Record Ultra

The "Ultra" shifters had a softer action which many didn't like. So Campy (cynically IMO) bought out the "Limited edition "Red" shifters" selling for a stupid price, which used the earlier carrier and springs.


----------



## seaswood (Apr 8, 2012)

Instead of a new post.
Looking for another set of centaur wheels/hubs there was a set 331314972119
Ebay that does not specify the make of the spline for the sprocket?
If anyone knows of wheels fits 9-10-11 speed hubs does not specify campagnolo.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

answered in your other thread


----------

